# Pro Desktop v8 Vista Laptop



## villan16 (Sep 15, 2008)

pro desktop 8.0 doesn't work on my laptop with vista, any ideas why or how to solve the problem.

thanks in advance


----------



## villan16 (Sep 15, 2008)

*re: pro desktop v8.0*

pro desktop 8.0 is a piece of cad software. it does not work on my laptop with vista. it installs fine, but when i open it the screen changes appearance and when i click new design an error message reads "the command has been aborted. it was not possible to create the graphics window. a common cause is that your display settings are incorrect. the application requires 65536 colors or greater. see the settings page of the display icon in the conbtrol panel".
i have checked this and the settings seem to be fine.
can you help me fix this problem.
thanks in advance


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

What graphics card do you have? Is the latest graphics driver installed?

Have you tried increasing the Color settings in Control Panel > Display? It needs to be set to 16bit (65535) or 32bit (millions). It's probably set to 8bit (256 colors) or lower.


----------



## villan16 (Sep 15, 2008)

hey
the colour settings are set to 32 bit, the graphics card is mobile intel(R) 965 express chipset family and the latest graphic driver is installed.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You can see the list of currently supported graphics cards *here*.

All these cards support OpenGL which seems to be required by the program (unless you're sure it can use DirectX).

At the end of the 3rd paragraph is a link to a test program (*direct link to exe*) that will tell you if your onboard graphics is supported and has the required features.


----------

